# Already have a son, now i'm pg w/ a girl



## lian_83

For most women, they really want to have at least one of each.. But as for me, I'm so happy with my son, I don't know how I could really be happy with a daughter :( i feel so bad being disappointed like this.

It didnt help that I was planning on a having a cake slicing gender reveal, only to have my son tumble down on the cake box and smashing most of the frosting, thus revealing a bit of the pink... Sigh...

I don't know how to react, I'm in shocked, but not that good kind of shock. I'm not a girly type of woman, and I'm more into video games, maths, sports than makeup or shoes.. Sigh.. Should I start liking nailpolishes from now on?


----------



## Nikki1120

Not at all! I was team yellow with both my babies, I had my daughter first and was over joyed as I was a bit scared of having a boy due to him being a he and having a penis, I don't know how to clean them, etc so my girl I was happy (I'm not a girly girl either I like motorbikes and MotoGP) but I found it really easy and it helps my little girl is kick ass and I get to raise a girl who won't be walked over, she's sassy and girly but doesn't care about getting dirty, then I had my son and I was shocked, no one in my family for 40 years have had a boy so I was genuinely expecting another girl and I spent ages so worried I couldn't do this, however after I had got my head around the fact that he was my baby and he was amazing none of this mattered and my two are both kick ass! Both girl and boy and they love each other so much, your boy will look after his little sister and you can raise two kick ass kids.


----------



## mh_ccl

There's no need to think that you have to become girly and like nail polishes just because you have a daughter. I just dropped DD off at daycare, and had a chat with the ladies about her kick-ass rocket ship onesie. Sure, I buy some of her stuff in the boy section, because that's where all the cool robots and dinosaurs are.

She does also wear some girly clothing. I call it "carefully curated pink," but it's still not girly and frilly. There is no law saying you have to put her in tights and dresses, or stick headbands on her head.


----------



## Caelli86

I'm super girly and My daughter is not , she perfects boy stuff , boy clothes and video games but she's the coolest girl I know & I wouldn't change her for the world.You will love your daughter any way she turns out


----------



## lian_83

Nikki, you are right, i think I'm being silly regarding this whole different cleaning the genitalia thing :haha: I think it will be the same, most nappies are unisex anyway, so there's essentially no difference after all.

MH_ccl, I think my problem is that I have this vision of how other girls look like, and I admit, I wasn't really fond of the whole idea.. But, yup, that's unlikely how my child will turn out to be, I mean, given that I have ZERO fashion sense with the girly stuffs.

Caelli, I just saw Angelina Jolie with one of her daughters, whom they say is very 'tomboyish.' I think, its awesome of her to let her dress how she wants. 

Ironically, I'm actually very open with my son. His favorite colour is pink and purple and plays with dolls sometimes. He is such a sweet boy and I love him no matter what... I think my silliness over this GD has everything to do with the societal pressure of dressing up your daughter like princess and pamphering them with pink and ribbons.


----------



## Feronia

Like you, I didn't care about or want one of each, but it just happened. I don't think you have anything to worry about. ;) I'm not "girly" in the least when it comes to the gender spectrum. My main hobby is video games, I don't wear makeup, I only have 2 pairs of shoes, and I don't like dresses. I mostly shop in the boys' section for my daughter, and she is so awesome! Her favourite things are trains, dinosaur blocks, drawing, animals, bikes, and going on adventures. She doesn't really wear pink (everything pink was unfortunately given to us). 

I've since had a son. We're doing our best to raise our children gender neutral/ gender inclusive. I'm more likely to put my girl in robot shirts, dinosaur shirts, and darker colours, and my son in rainbows, cats, and purple to be honest. She likes wearing blue nail polish sometime, and she pretends to give birth to her one doll, but my son is equally free to do the same (he's only 7 week right now, lol). I'm liking challenging the typical gender spectrum, and the two of them are free to wear whatever they want from either clothing section as they grow. :)

Here's my daughter by the way: https://scontent-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=a82960d01a1cb0ffeff19717b5c88a93&oe=5598CCD0

And here are the two of them together: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1437272910_a21ef310900e52f6a822e398b55fefac (Notice her robot pants)! :D

Anyway, either way, you'll have a ton of fun and you sound like an awesome mom!


----------

